# Music ur typical law & order (cop= policemen) dosen't like



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let me guess anything by rage against the machine, because it's anti authoritarians.. What your cues on this.

I want to know by fan of classical that are and or not policemen , im here to have a good laaughts please, dans le bon gout= in a manner of taste & respect humor.

This not an attack on them, im there to make em laught, and im there to make laws and order haters laught how about it, am i fair play hmm .. hey


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

If you really want "The Law" to laugh play this tune -






_Vous êtes canadien, n'est-ce pas? Au Québec bien sûr? Ou peut-être le Nouveau-Brunswick? Alors vous joueriez cette version..._ -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bob Marley's _I shot the sheriff_ (best known in the version by Eric Clapton).


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

This is yet another tune that always makes "The Law" laugh - 






J_e ne voulais pas empiéter sur votre vie privée et j'espère que vous pardonnerez que je vous ai posé les questions ci-dessus.

Je vous souhaite le meilleur.

_
- Syd


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And of course, there's Pink Floyd's _Pigs_.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> And of course, there's Pink Floyd's _Pigs_.


…………………...……:lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

John Mellencamp fights authority.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

This song makes references to "Sheriff John Brown", who was the sheriff killed in Bob Marley's song "I Shot the Sheriff".


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i went to Nova Scotia 3 times, has touriist(s) whit friends a road trip,people over there are class act, very nice folks, i enjoy every minute of my trip, thanks* Sydney*. thank buddy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

"Ma, take this badge off of me.
I can't use it any more."


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

"Police and thieves in the streets, oh yeah
Scaring the nation with their guns and ammunition"


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)




----------

